# NVU - Éditeur de site web



## riverains2001 (15 Mars 2007)

J'ai un site que j'entretiens depuis longtemps avec Ms-Frontpage. Je viens de m'intégrer à l'univers Mac, j'ai installé NVU pour continuer l'édition de mon site (www.lesriverains.com) et je n'arrive pas à sauvegarder les pages que je change. 

J'ai beau essayé toutes les combinaisons de ''Publishing Site setting'', mais ça ne fonctionne pas. 

Mon site est héberger sur le serveur : www.csca.org dans le répertoire /plus 
Ma page de démarage est top.htm 

Je connais mon nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe que je n'ai pas besoin de publier ici pour les fins de la discussion 

Une fois que j'ai entré les infos et que je pèse sur la touche ''Publish'' je vois toujours le message ''failed'' comme de quoi les changements n'ont pas été pris en compte.

Merci à l'avance de l'aide !


----------



## plovemax (15 Mars 2007)

Bonjour 
je crois me souvenir que le mode publication directe de NVU bogue sur mac.
Personnellement la solution que j'ai utilis&#233;e, c'est de faire un double de mon site sur mon disque dur interne et je fais une synchronisation avec un logiciel FTP, genre cyberduck. Sinon essaye le fork de NVU : Kompozer


----------



## richard-deux (15 Mars 2007)

Il y a sur ce forum, un sujet bien expliqué pour créer un site internet avec des outils gratuits ou payants.  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=21&a=26

bonne lecture.


----------

